# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  MẠch relay cần các cao thủ chỉ giáo

## ktshung

Thưa các bác, em cần một mạch relay với yêu cầu như sau. Khi đang cúp điện mà có điện lại, mach này sẽ đóng thêm 1 khoảng thời gian do mình điểu chỉnh. Ví dụ 5 min, 10 min. Các bác có thể hướng dẫn giúp em làm mạch như thế nào cho tiết kiệm nhất không ạ. Em cám ơn

----------


## katerman

Nếu công suất lớn bác dùng relay thời gian + khởi động từ là ok ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu công suất lớn bác dùng relay thời gian + khởi động từ là ok ạ.


Relay thời gian thì làm sao để nó tính bắt đầu khi có điện lại hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Relay thời gian thì làm sao để nó tính bắt đầu khi có điện lại hả bác?


cấp điện là auto reset, xem loại timer nào có chức năng đó ah, ko thì khi có điện đóng 1 cái relay reset

----------

ktshung

----------


## katerman

> Relay thời gian thì làm sao để nó tính bắt đầu khi có điện lại hả bác?


 :Smile:  1 cái timer có điện áp vào ví dụ 220v và tiếp điểm NO, NC. khio có điện áp vào thì nó bắt đầu tính.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> 1 cái timer có điện áp vào ví dụ 220v và tiếp điểm NO, NC. khio có điện áp vào thì nó bắt đầu tính.


Bác có thể giới thiệu cho em 1 con relay nào dạng này ko ạ, em cám ơn

----------


## ducduy9104

Mua đi cho nhanh bác chủ ơi.

http://hshop.vn/products/mach-relay-tre-ic555

----------


## katerman

Có phải ý đồ của bác như trong clip này https://youtu.be/nvuMOhkvRb4
Loại rơle on delay bác à.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Tuấn

Sao ko mua con timer ngoài chợ về là xong nhỉ ?

----------

ktshung

----------


## linhdt1121

em nghĩ chỉ 1 con timer vs 1 contactor là xong mà, bác chủ tham khảo cái hình này xem

----------

ktshung

----------


## Daedelus

Làm như mạch này là ok, mất điện có lại thì Contactor K1 có điện ngay, sau T giây thì mất điện và có thể bật tắt dc qua các nút Stop Start, còn động lực thì có thể dùng 1 pha hay 3 pha đều đc tùy vào ứng dụng 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

